# Nursery in RAK



## Cha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello everybody,

M'y husband and me are moving to RAK begining of november.
We have a baby of 3months and i was wondering if anyone of you who know RAK could recommend a nursery.

I havé done some research on Internet but i haven't find relevant information.

Thank you very much for your help

Charlotte


----------

